# A commission for 'Orts Bowls'



## BarbS (Oct 9, 2012)

How many of you know what an 'Ort' is? It is a cut-off snippet of thread that can fly all over the room when laid on a table! Thus, ladies who do cross-stitch or needlepoint and general sewing need a little bowl to capture their end-cut snippets. A lady in the mid-west wanted a set of five to give for gifts, and I came up with these, using my own Orchard Cherry, Mike's Walnut, Mike's Persimmon, and my own Silver Maple. Sold through Etsy.com, she's very happy with the selection.

[attachment=11881]


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice Barb!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2012)

Ortterly gorgeous Barb! 

Very classy form.


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 9, 2012)

These are certainly not just ortinary bowls, Barb...Nice work!


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes nice and Classy. Rick


----------



## DKMD (Oct 9, 2012)

Cool! You ort to tell us how big they are!


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 9, 2012)

Is everybody being really punny or is it just me? :lolol: Kidding aside, those all look really nice with good contrast in the woods!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice work Barb ! Very unique item... Ort of this world  sorry - couldn't resist


----------



## kweinert (Oct 9, 2012)

Ortinarily I'd make some sort of a joke here but I think everyone else has that covered.

I'll just say that those are very nice looking and a very nice form. Does the semi-closed top help reduce the ability of stray breezes to pick up the orts once they're put in there?

Ken


----------



## BarbS (Oct 9, 2012)

Aww, you guys! There orta be a law.
Yes, Ken, that's the idea of the design, a curved-in rim to contain the trash! Sorry I forgot to post dimensions, and I always try to do that. They are all about 3" in diameter, and 2-1/4" tall. 
Thanks for all your nice words.


----------



## phinds (Oct 9, 2012)

Barb, this is a great example of "form follows function". Nice selection of woods and nicely turned.


----------

